

Decorating ActiveRecord Accessor Methods - charlesmount
http://onehub.com/past/2009/6/25/decorating_activerecord_accessor_methods/

======
mattmcknight
Doing it this complex way would never have occurred to me. I would simply
create an accessor method in the ActiveRecord model that doesn't exist in the
database to take the hash and have it set the database field as a side effect,
or in a before_save filter.

~~~
texel
Yes, I suppose that would have worked as well, and would've been more in the
spirit of the first attempt at a solution, but it wouldn't have been very
general, and it certainly wouldn't have worked for all models in the
application (without a lot of manual intervention).

~~~
mattmcknight
Oh, it could be made general, just add the name of the actual datetime field
as a parameter of the hash. Then you could drop the method into ActiveRecord.
Anyway, the second solution is okay, because it is explicit enough. However it
it still builds a dependency on define_attribute_methods.

